# invisalign braces...how much in rep. of ireland???



## curious15

hey, 

I was wondering how much *invisalign* braces cost in Ireland.

My teeth would be mildly bad. 

I would probably need at most thirty on top and I'd say only ten on bottom (I''ve done my research!). Has anyone had a similar amount? And how did ye pay the dentist? e.g., Did ye pay in instalments or what?

If the dentist ye got it in is in Kerry, could you point it out? and state where in Kerry!


----------



## ajapale

curious15 said:


> hey, i was wondering how much *invisalign* braces cost in ireland.. my teeth would be mildly bad, I would probably need at most 30 on top and id say only ten on bottom(i''ve done my research!!), has anyone had a similar amount?? and how did ye pay the dentist?? e.g., did ye pay in installments or what?? and if the dentist ye got it in is in kerry, could you point it out?? and state where in kerry!




Try this.

aj
moderator


----------



## curious15

well, there was no need to be so smart about it!! i googled it and this site came up soooo........... thanks for nothing......


----------



## heretohelp

5500 euro . takes about 1 year to 18 months to work


----------



## ajapale

curious15 said:


> ........ thanks for nothing......




Did you follow any of the links?

This comes from the seapoint site:



> *How much does adult treatment cost? *
> *Generally, the treatment cost between €3500 and €6000 depending on the type and level of difficulty involved in straightening your teeth. All treatment is a Tax-Deductible expense.*


*

*and from the invisalign site




> O Loghlen, Colm
> _Bridge Place Dental Practice            _
> 3 Bridge Place
> Co. Kerry
> Tralee                   IE
> (+353)66 71 23 31 5
> colmologhlen******at*****yahoo.co.uk
> replace stars and at sign


*

and old AAM threads.
*has anyone tried "Invisalign" dental treatment?
Recommend Orthodontist Dublin Southside?
want to get rid of gap in front teeth
Invisalign - orthodontics


----------

